# Hello from Michigan!



## jester63 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, Everyone! My name is Justin. I am new here, and look forward to reading, and learning all of the massive amounts of information here, and getting to know everyone! I love Model building. I am more into naval vessels, but love to put together aircraft also. I was so excited to find this site. I have been looking for a site like this! 

I have loved World War 2 history since I was just a young boy. Mainly because my Grandfather was a Fighter pilot. He was part of the 40th FS/35th FG/5th Airforce. He started out in P-39 Aircobras, and later moved into the P-47 "JUG" Thunderbolt. He was stationed in New Guinea from early 1942 - late '44. 

Anyways, just thought I would stop by, and introduce myself.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard Justin!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Justin. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Justin


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the family Justin..!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard Justin.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Justin, and welcome from England.


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to, as one moderator put it, our dysfunctional family.


----------



## imalko (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome Justin. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Justin! Any pics or stories about your grandfather?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2010)

G'day Justin nice to have you drop by, welcome to the forum and I hope you'll show us some of your work from time to time.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome on the board Mate. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## jester63 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello again everyone! Thank you all for the welcoming!  I do plan to show some of my modeling eventually, but I have to warn you, it is nowhere near the quality of all your fine models, that I have viewed so far on here! There are some amazing model builds in the gallery! Very impressive. I have yet to attempt any weathering of my kits. Never have really known how to do it.  I hope you all can show me the art of weathering, so that eventually I can make my models look as some of yours!  

I do have some photos of my grandfather, but will have to get them scanned first. Also I have some stories that he shared with me. Is this the proper place to post them? Or is there a thread for such stories? Again I thank you all for your warm welcome, and look forward to sharing and hearing many stories from you all!


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome Justin.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Justin and welcome to the family


----------



## mandoman (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome from Iowa, Justin.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Justin, and welcome from me here in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------

